# back in the game!



## my addiction (Nov 16, 2010)

hello all! after being out of the archery scene for the last 5 years i figure it's time to get back in. i used to do allot of bow hunting and 3D target shooting so getting back into the swing of things shouldn't take too long (i hope). 
have always been a Hoyt boy so it's a no brainer on what bow I'm buying but, looking for advice on rests, arrows and releases. i used to shoot a tru ball glove release but after researching, i found it's no longer made. any advice? thanks in advance!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* my addiction. Have fun here.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: *Welcome to Archery Talk* :welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

:welcomesign:
Welcome to AT!

If you do some reading on here you will see that there are a lot of opinions.
I like Spot Hogg sights and Limb Driver rests, but there are a lot of great products out there.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to AT!! :welcomesign:


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

I couldnt imagine going that long! Welcome back!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

